# Jasmine Mouse



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Well even tho her sissy isn't doing so well...just wanted to post these updated pics of Jasmine...her one dark spot has turned into a pattern of several, I think she is part agouti? She is just a sweetie like her sissy! Please keep your fingers crossed she doesn't come down with whatever her sister has...seems unlikely, as I think she would have got symptoms the same time & her sister was always the smaller of the 2.


----------

